
Foodvisor raises $4.5M to track what you eat using AI - Klorophyl
https://techcrunch.com/2019/11/28/foodvisor-raises-4-5-million-to-track-what-you-eat-using-ai/
======
Nextgrid
Curious, what's the business model and where would the investors get their
returns from? Is it gonna be cancer like ads, marketing & stalking or do they
have an _actual_ business model that isn't a net negative for society?

